# W-G stories about "curing" binge-and-purgers?



## zonker (Dec 8, 2005)

Are there any stories which deal with the topic of "curing" bulemics (or anorexics, for that matter)? I have a friend who is interested; she binges, but she also purges. She loves reading weight-gain literature and is looking for some "inspiration" -- some fictional story about someone who used to be anorexic or bulemic and who is now enjoying food and fattening! Thanks for your help.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, if she switched over, her own diary could be that very inspiration.


----------



## TheOwl (Dec 8, 2005)

There is a bit around chapter 13 and 14 of Melanie Bell's Story about how her new friend Mara got through here anorexia. And came out much happier on the other side.

Click here


----------



## billedmeup (Dec 15, 2005)

Aida Lott is a recovering anorexic who now has learned to enjoy food in a big way. her web address is:
http://www.kissmygut.net/main.html


----------

